# Tech help saving Youtube video to burn to DVD



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

There is an opera video clip I want to burn to DVD from Youtube so I can play it to my Toastmasters club for a speech. It is easy to convert Youtube to mp3 for sound, but every time I click on a "free" converter to save a whole video it wants me to download a software and I am afraid of that. Has anyone had any luck in this regard? My opera education efforts will thank you.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

This one should download without extra software http://en.savefrom.net/

I assume you have taken care of the public broadcast license from the copyright holders as well as an exemption from Google's terms of service that says you may only watch their content online direct from youtube. ;~/


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The software is as you described it but was not able to burn the video to disc using MP4. I got sound but no video. I have burned videos I've made to dvd successfully before.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Wi-fi + laptop -gets round all the nasties about copyright - or some form of tablet plus tv converter lead.

As @quack says, you shouldn't be downloading from youtube without clear authorisation.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

That must be it. I would be happy to buy the DVD that the clip I desired is from ( Jessye Norman singing Dich Teure Halle from an ENO Concert around 1984) but I can't find it anywhere. It is a lost cause. Thanks for all the help, though.


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

You can try the free YouTube downloader from DVD Videosoft. It lets you download video from YouTube. http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/ Or the YouTube Downloader http://download.cnet.com/Free-YouTube-Downloader/3000-2071_4-75219434.html?part=dl-10099047&subj=dl Be sure and click custom installation and clear off any programs that it asks you to install.


----------



## Nervous Gentleman (Mar 15, 2014)

This is what I use to download YouTube videos and it works perfectly fine:

http://download.cnet.com/Freemake-Video-Downloader/3000-2071_4-75218130.html

Again, as Donata suggests, when installing be sure to unclick any additional software that may be offered.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If you're mostly interested in the music, here's a nice site that will extract it for you as an MP3 very quickly and let you download it. Fast, super-simple, and there's no software to install. MP3s seem to be 128K, probably OK for YouTube.

http://www.youtube-mp3.org/

Added: Limited to 20 minutes!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Wi-fi + laptop -gets round all the nasties about copyright - or some form of tablet plus tv converter lead.


hdmi cable to the rescue.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

So, the problem is that most dvd players don't understand the video format used by Youtube; dvd is a really old standard and video compression algorithms have come a long way since then. As others have said, the easier way is to use your laptop. If that's simply not an option, then you have a bit of work ahead of you.

Youtube encodes the video with a codec called h.264, so you'll need to convert the video using software. This looks like a likely candidate: http://www.aimersoft.com/how-to-burn/convert-h264-to-dvd.html
Just be sure that when you install the software, choose the "Advanced" installation if listed, go through every page carefully and untick any boxes that say "Hey, you should also install our cool browser bar" etc.

Hopefully that will work for you. If you run into problems let me know and I'll take a crack at it and upload it to my Google drive for you to download. Note that since dvd-style encoding is much more primitive, your final video will either be much larger (with equivalent video quality) or much worse quality (with a size more similar to the youtube version).


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the explanation guys. I think the easiest is to use a Roku streaming media device. A laptop is not large enough for 18 people to see. I didn't realize there were so many problems with youtube.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

It's not a problem with Youtube per se, it's just that the dvd spec is really, really old. If youtube videos were encoded using mpeg-2 (dvd standard), you'd get even more buffering then you already do -- with aggressive h.264 tuning you can have files that are about 80% smaller than dvd with no quality loss.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Thanks for all the explanation guys. I think the easiest is to use a Roku streaming media device. A laptop is not large enough for 18 people to see. I didn't realize there were so many problems with youtube.


but is there a TV available on the premises? you hook the laptop to it via hdmi and you can use the TV screen as a much larger monitor.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

deggial said:


> but is there a TV available on the premises? you hook the laptop to it via hdmi and you can use the TV screen as a much larger monitor.


Now THAT is very useful information and a friend in the club has a laptop. That is the way to go. I knew one of you could solve my problem


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

I have downloaded many complete opera videos (just for my own use) from Youtube, using keepvid.com. (On their page, there is a link to keepsubs.com, if your video has multilingual subs.) Once you download the video (very fast), you can use any video conversion software - my favorite is WinAvi - to format it for DVD. You can also download Youtube videos with Firefox's downloader. In general, I just keep mine in the format it is downloaded in and watch on my computer or send it to the tv with Chromecast (from Google).


----------

